# Auf Strato Datenbank zugreifen



## Lyreex (10. Sep 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Programm geschrieben das Informationen aus einer Datenbank ausliest.
Das funktioniert auch soweit ohne Probleme. 
Allerdings liegt die Datenbank aktuell Lokal auf meinem Rechner.
Jetzt würd ich die gerne "online" stellen oder um es genauer zu sagen, ich würd gern den Zugriff von der Lokalen Datenbank auf die Datenbank von Strato setzen. (Also bei meinem Hosting Paket ist eine Datenbank dabei ).
Es ist aber so, dass Strato keinen Zugriff von außen auf die Datenbank zulässt. Ich vermute mal aus Sicherheitsgründen, den dann hätte man ja mehr Angriffsfläche.

*Meine Frage an der Stelle wäre jetzt:* Wie kann ich auf die Online Datenbank von Strato zugreifen? Es handelt sich hier um eine MySQL Datenbank.

Man kann über SSH auf die Datenbank von außen zugreifen, aber ich halte das nicht für eine elegante Lösung mich über Java mit SSH einzuloggen um dann auf die DB zuzugreifen oder?

Hat da jemand vielleicht eine andere Idee/Lösung wie ich das machen könnte?
Gerne auch einen alternativen Anbieter.


----------



## Thallius (10. Sep 2019)

Du solltest einen lokalen Webservice schreiben den du dann bei Strato installierst und mittels REST o.ä. Dann damit kommunizierst. Direkt über das Internet auf eine Datenbank zugreifen ist ein absolutes Nogo. Deshalb wird das von Strato zu recht auch nicht erlaubt.
Ich weiß nicht was Strato da alles anbietet aber PHP geht auf jeden Fall.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Lyreex (10. Sep 2019)

Okay danke schonmal für deine Antwort.

Ich bin etwas erschlagen von dem lokalen Webservice.
Wie sollte der aussehen? Ich kann damit grad leider nicht so richtig was mit anfangen.


----------



## Thallius (10. Sep 2019)

Such einfach mal nach REST Service und lies dich in die Thematik ein


----------



## mihe7 (10. Sep 2019)

Für PHP könntest Du Dir mal https://www.techiediaries.com/php-rest-api/ ansehen. Soweit ich das als PHP-Laie beurteilen kann, sieht das auf den ersten Blick ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## Lyreex (11. Sep 2019)

Ich danke euch zwei für die Hilfe. 



mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Für PHP könntest Du Dir mal https://www.techiediaries.com/php-rest-api/ ansehen. Soweit ich das als PHP-Laie beurteilen kann, sieht das auf den ersten Blick ganz brauchbar aus.



Ich habe einen Lösungsansatz gefunden, aus einer Mischung von coderblog und dem Link von dir.

Jetzt will ich mich weiter in REST einlesen und damit rumspielen, um das ganze besser zu verstehen.

EDIT:
Hier gab es tatsächlich schonmal ein Thema das auch in die Richtung geht:





						REST mit java client und php server
					

Hallo Community,  mir wurde für mein Vorhaben hier die Webservice Technologie ans Herz gelegt, auf die ich mich auch gleich gestürzt habe. Dabei wollte ich REST verwenden, jedoch bildeten sich bei mir nach einigen Tagen einige Gedanken-Knoten, die ich einfach nicht mehr entknoten kann...



					www.java-forum.org
				



Habe ich leider etwas zu spät gefunden.


----------



## Ppouria (3. Feb 2022)

Lyreex hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein Programm geschrieben das Informationen aus einer Datenbank ausliest.
> Das funktioniert auch soweit ohne Probleme.
> ...


Hallo, 
ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du deine Erfahrung mit mir teilen würdest. 
Ich schreibe grade eine Web-Anwendung, welche z. B. PDF-Datei von der DB holt und den Kunden zeigt.
Daher wäre nett von dir, wenn du mir ein paar Tipps geben könntest.
Gruß
Pouria


----------



## Ppouria (3. Feb 2022)

Hallo, 
ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du deine Erfahrung mit mir teilen würdest. 
Ich schreibe grade eine Web-Anwendung, welche z. B. PDF-Datei von der DB holt und den Kunden zeigt.
Daher wäre nett von dir, wenn du mir ein paar Tipps geben könntest.
Gruß
Pouria 😄


----------

